# Hex codes please for ADVANCE and REPLAY? (Bolt+ and Mini) ?



## j_mosk (Sep 27, 2005)

I looked (a lot) before posting. Can anyone please provide me the HEX codes for ADVANCE and REPLAY for a Bolt+ and Tivo Mini ?

I bought a Harmony One remote, and every button works.. except 30-second ADVANCE (SKIP) and 10 Second REPLAY.

Logitech says when I can provide these to them, they will program it on their side and add it to my account.

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Those have been in the Harmony database forever. You don't need the Hex codes. Just go to Customize Buttons and assign those functions to the appropriate buttons.

And may I ask why on earth you would buy the long obsolete and likely very overpriced and worn out Harmony One when the 665 is better and cheaper and has more buttons, like the 4 colored buttons on your Tivo remote?

EDIT: I just checked my own Harmony config and those commands are already in the database like I said and are called exactly what you call them - Advance and Replay. Just assign them to actual buttons in the software.

It's mind boggling to me that this never occurred to Logitech support.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

mdavej said:


> Those have been in the Harmony database forever. You don't need the Hex codes. Just go to Customize Buttons and assign those functions to the appropriate buttons.
> 
> And may I ask why on earth you would buy the long obsolete and likely very overpriced and worn out Harmony One when the 665 is better and cheaper and has more buttons, like the 4 colored buttons on your Tivo remote?
> 
> ...


The Harmony One is vastly more capable than the 665 so it depends on your application, how many devices you have, and what you need to do. I have two Harmony One's and a 665. 665 is great if you have a simple system, the One is great if you have more complex needs. I do wish the One had the colored buttons though. They can be added to the touchscreen; call them "Red" "Yellow" "Blue" and "Green" and you will get the colored circles automatically on the screen.

craigr


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The layout of the buttons is totally different, too.

And the One has a Charger Base Station.

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok, I'll give you the touchscreen, recharging and 5 more devices. But the One is a 10 year old design and can do only 5-step sequences (useless), the 665 can do 20 steps. And why waste an entire screen on colored buttons when you could have hard buttons? And why buy an old remote with worn out buttons? I'd still take a $35 665 or rechargeable 700 over a $250 One any day.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> The layout of the buttons is totally different, too.


Totally different? Are you sure we're taking about the same remotes? The layouts of the One/900 and 600/650/665/700 are virtually identical. Are you thinking of the Ultimate One?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

No.

I can't deal with the Ulimate. My thumbs keep pressing soft buttons when I'm trying to press the upper hard buttons. I've never liked it.

I programmed a (fairly complex) system for someone that I was able to simplify fairly well, but she _insisted_ that I also add a (originally) 550 to it which, after many years, was replaced with a 650. She liked it 'cause of the way it set in her hand or something...I never understood it, or cared too much either way...

-KP


----------

